# Setting up network manually? I need of some help



## Gogeden (May 23, 2010)

I'm a bit of a newbie with manually setting up networks, especially through BSD. I am using the post-installation network setup tool on my FreeBSD 8.0 disc. I configured it to be DHCP and everything is fine except I don't know what to put for "Host" and "Domain". What would I have to insert in there? Weird question but I gotta get this system up by the boot straps! 


Thanks!


----------



## fronclynne (May 23, 2010)

`# hostname gogedens-tater-salad`*
your DHCP server should set your domain name automagically.



* or frankly anything you like that isn't likely to be replicated within your namespace.


----------



## Gogeden (May 23, 2010)

I know, but the domain name and host name both become "invalid domain". What's that mean? x)


----------



## Mormegil (May 23, 2010)

Add the following lines manually to /etc/rc.conf


```
hostname="hostname.domain"
ifconfig_{driver}="DHCP"
```

{driver} will be the name of your ethernet card's driver, something along the lines of re0, vr0, fxp0, or something similar..you can find this by looking at the output of ifconfig.  In the following sample, there are two ethernet drivers, re0 and vr0:


```
root@gondolin:roy# ifconfig
re0: flags=8843<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1500
        options=389b<RXCSUM,TXCSUM,VLAN_MTU,VLAN_HWTAGGING,VLAN_HWCSUM,WOL_UCAST,WOL_MCAST,WOL_MAGIC>
        ether 00:e0:4c:77:7f:d4
        inet 192.168.1.230 netmask 0xffffffff broadcast 192.168.1.230
        inet 192.168.1.203 netmask 0xffffff00 broadcast 192.168.1.255
        media: Ethernet autoselect (1000baseT <full-duplex>)
        status: active
vr0: flags=8802<BROADCAST,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1500
        options=2808<VLAN_MTU,WOL_UCAST,WOL_MAGIC>
        ether 00:11:5b:44:2e:67
        media: Ethernet autoselect (none)
        status: no carrier
plip0: flags=8810<POINTOPOINT,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1500
lo0: flags=8049<UP,LOOPBACK,RUNNING,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 16384
        options=3<RXCSUM,TXCSUM>
        inet6 fe80::1%lo0 prefixlen 64 scopeid 0x4
        inet6 ::1 prefixlen 128
        inet 127.0.0.1 netmask 0xff000000
```


----------



## zeiz (May 23, 2010)

This section of FreeBSD Handbook explains how to set up network devices. Obviously configuration depends on particular network card and type of connection (lan, cable modem... etc).
Practically it fills everything (and domain name) automatically after typing in a host name that could be your username or whatever.
However I had few cases when it says "invalid domain" or something like this. I forgot what exactly I did to fix this but it was something very simple like just rebooting, then typing *sysinstall*, choosing postinstall config and reentering network setup.
And BTW, what do you have in /etc/rc.conf (lines *hostname=* and *ifconfig_*)?


----------



## Gogeden (May 23, 2010)

zeiz said:
			
		

> This section of FreeBSD Handbook explains how to set up network devices. Obviously configuration depends on particular network card and type of connection (lan, cable modem... etc).
> Practically it fills everything (and domain name) automatically after typing in a host name that could be your username or whatever.
> However I had few cases when it says "invalid domain" or something like this. I forgot what exactly I did to fix this but it was something very simple like just rebooting, then typing *sysinstall*, choosing postinstall config and reentering network setup.
> And BTW, what do you have in /etc/rc.conf (lines *hostname=* and *ifconfig_*)?




I just entered in that file what the fellow above said to enter. Also, I can ping the router and my laptop, but I can't ping anything outside the network :/


----------



## Anonymous (May 24, 2010)

If you are getting "unknown host" when pinging hosts outside your network you need to configure your DNS. If you are getting network unreachable or something like that you need to add the line "defaultrouter="192.168.1.1"" into /etc/rc.conf except put the ip address of your router and then reboot. To setup DNS simply remove the line "nameserver 127.0.0.1" if that is the only one and replace it with "nameserver (the ip address of your router)" this is all assuming you are using a typical home router such as the one your ISP would give you.


----------

